
Show HN: I made a journal app for Founders and Makers - marcelhagedoorn
https://mindwave.app/
======
marcelhagedoorn
Maker here. I've been an entrepreneur for 20 years. I started all endeavors
with learning as the primary goal. After selling my first company, two years
ago, I gained some money and time (to travel). Great! But what about all my
learnings and experiences? That's all in the back of my head, fading away.

Not documenting my entrepreneurial journeys is my biggest regret! So I build a
journal for myself and for everyone who wants to capture their professional
journey too.

I thought having a product- and startup blog was sufficient. I was wrong. "You
are not your product!" I learned this the hard way. Your product evolves. Your
startup evolves. You evolve.

Now I log, write, and document for me and the future me. No marketing purpose,
no judgment. I keep most stories to myself, others I share with accountability
partners, or even publicly for inspiration and support.

I think I got a solid basis now, with features like a private log, a personal
writing space, and an integrated Telegram Bot. But there is still a lot to
learn, build, and improve.

Looking forward to any feedback and questions.

------
AdriaanvRossum
I'm a user of this app and very happy so far. For me it helps having a moment
in the day where I at least think about what went well or what didn't. I use
the Telegram notifications where I get a daily reminder.

I'm using it now for a few months and I have my moments of using it a lot and
some days none, but I feels great to be more aware of you life. Keep up the
good work Marcel!

------
SignalsFromBob
Please forgive the off topic question, but why is your user name on hacker
news shown in color? I've never seen that before.

~~~
duxup
New users are green for a little while.

------
totaldude87
Monthly $10,00 Yearly $96,00

The pricing, especially the commas are peculiarly wrong

~~~
eindiran
It can be quite confusing, but not everyone who uses English and Arabic
numerals uses the decimal point for separating the whole part and the
fractional part of a decimal number.

See the "decimal comma" related sections in this Wikipedia article, especially
the "Examples of use" section:

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_separator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_separator)

